# South West Rally and country Fair Bank holiday weekend



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Abbey Hill Steam Rally is held on the Yeovil Showground, situated on the A37 Dorchester Road, just outside of the town. Exhibits are well laid out and fenced off for all to see, either in 'static' or 'working' mode, plus the usual amount of trade stalls, which you come to expect from an event of this type Including a small reptile display by Reptile Rescue (Southern), Many inverts will also be on display and for sale by Tarantulabarn. And The Bugfest gang will also be there on Sunday
Car parking is provided in the field opposite the showground, completely free, guided in by friendly marshals and stewards,
Displays are ongoing in the small arena situated in the centre of the showground, so please beware of vehicle entering and exiting from both the East and West directions.
This 3 day event takes place each May day bank holiday weekend. 
Situated on the A37 just south of Yeovil towards Dorchester, over looking the rolling hills of Dorset.
It features something for everyone. From Traction Engines to Motorcycles it's all at this fun family day out. 
With over 100 trade stands you can get everything from a spark plug for the old car in your garage to that old 16 ton commercial vehicle you wanted to restore.
During the day a full entertainment program is available with ring events, live bands and singers in the refreshment marquee. 
In the evening the fun continues in the marquee and the fairground stays open until late
Each Day 10:00 am to 6.00pm
Admission �5.00 Adults �4.00 OAP's & U16. Family (2A & 2C) �12.00
A perfect show for a day out with all the family.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*Steam Fair and Reptile Display*

This sounds cool and is on the same day as Wohics Barbecue which is only a mile or two away, so no doubt there will be quite a few Forum Members in Yeovil that day. Perhaps they could go to the Show and then on to Wohics?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Its going to be a good weekend provided the weather holds up, difficault to know what reps to take though, had so many rescues in over the last 3 months


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Got good weather apparently over this weekend and a bigger display area so should be a good weekend


----------

